# Soaking Water (pooping & drinking)



## adore (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi all! 

I'm worried. I soak Ned, my 17lbs Sulcata once a week but it's always a big mess. I'm not worried about the clean up, I know he's supposed to poop & pee in there, but he usually does so first thing and then he's sitting in it for his whole soak, and the water he's supposed to drink is dirty... I'm worried about his health.

I've tried having two soaking bins next to each other so I can take him out of the dirty water and place him in the clean one for the remainder of the soak but he always dirties the new water asap. I've even tried with three bins in attempt to give him a clean soak and clean water to drink but he promptly dirtied the third bin right away too.

I figure if I left him in one bin for long enough he's probably empty his bladder & bowels eventually but in the mean time he'd be soaking in gross water and possibly drinking it (I've seen him drink at one end and pee at the other at the same time)

Questions: 

Can they tolerate sitting in their messy water for long enough for him to finish pooping & peeing?

Can I trust him not to drink water that is bad for him? (I feel like I can't)

And if not...

How can I provide him with a clean, safe-to-drink soak? 

Background info: I'm using large rubber made bins for the tubs, solid colored, large enough that he can extent his head all the way out, but not large enough that he can (easily) turn around. The water level is to the bottom of his shell. The water temp is warm (not luke-warm, actual warm) but I don't know the exact temp.


Thank you so much for your help!!
I'm so confused!! 

- Audra (adore)
Ned the Sulcata


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 20, 2016)

That's just the name of the game. My sulcata comes out and sits in the sun for about a half hour, then he motates over to the waterer and sits in it and poops and pees. I sometimes have to clean the waterer more than three times a day.


----------



## Scott Hager (Apr 20, 2016)

Nobody is there to clean their water in the wild.


----------



## adore (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you both for your input! But I think I may have been unclear in my post.

I'm wondering how people avoid having their torts drinking and soaking in their own feces during soaking time (not in the drinking water). I've read that soaking is important for hydration so I'm trying to figure out any tips or tricks for keeping the water clean so he can drink it. 

Sorry for any confusion!

Thanks!

- Audra (adore) & Ned


----------



## JoesMum (Apr 20, 2016)

adore said:


> Thank you both for your input! But I think I may have been unclear in my post.
> 
> I'm wondering how people avoid having their torts drinking and soaking in their own feces during soaking time (not in the drinking water). I've read that soaking is important for hydration so I'm trying to figure out any tips or tricks for keeping the water clean so he can drink it.
> 
> ...


What both the previous posters were trying to say is that it's not avoidable. 

Many torts eat poop, disgusting to us as it seems...

If there's poop in the water fish it out, but don't get unduly stressed about it. 

Change the water, but don't get too stressed about it.


----------



## adore (Apr 21, 2016)

JoesMum said:


> What both the previous posters were trying to say is that it's not avoidable.
> 
> Many torts eat poop, disgusting to us as it seems...
> 
> ...



Ohhhhhhh! I get it now  I was kind of hoping that would be the case because I've tried so hard to keep things super clean and it seems impossible!! I'll continue to do my best but I'll stop stressing about it so much or trying to be really anal. 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Kasia (Apr 21, 2016)

adore said:


> Ohhhhhhh! I get it now  I was kind of hoping that would be the case because I've tried so hard to keep things super clean and it seems impossible!! I'll continue to do my best but I'll stop stressing about it so much or trying to be really anal.
> 
> Thank you all for your help!


Torties are poop eaters  Don't feel bad for them  If you spot something in the tub or enclosure just remove it but it's a norm you want get it everytime . I change water if my tort poops but If he just pees I let him sit in it but it's my way.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Apr 21, 2016)

Scott Hager said:


> Nobody is there to clean their water in the wild.


They don't drink from contained water sources (water dishes) in the wild either. Running water, lager bodies, rain puddles would all provide a better water source than a poop filled soaking tub.

Honestly, it's a catch 22. They poop in the soak....can't change that. I want them drinking better water but if he continues to dirty it BEFORE drinking....well, oh well I guess.

Maybe he drinks before he poops. Maybe not. Sorry there isn't an "easy" button!


----------



## MPRC (Apr 21, 2016)

I usually run fresh water and just use the sink sprayer to rinse the worst of it if they make a real mess. If there's just a floater I scoop it and flush it and they continue their soak.


----------



## Tom (Apr 21, 2016)

Its unavoidable, so don't worry too much about it. It will not hurt them. I promise.

Soaking more often and continually refreshing the water is the way to go. Also sounds like you need bigger soaking tubs. They should not be able to stick their head out, and they should be able to turn around and walk a bit. I'll show you the depth next week.


----------



## adore (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone!!


----------

